
Redux state management for React components - download13
https://github.com/download13/react-updater-component
======
namuol
One important difference: Redux keeps your entire app state in a single store.

In other words, this adheres to the last two principals of Redux, but not the
first:
[http://redux.js.org/docs/introduction/ThreePrinciples.html](http://redux.js.org/docs/introduction/ThreePrinciples.html)

Still beats the hell out of using `setState`!

